# Xserve Dns Setup



## evildan (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

The office I work in recently updated their router. We had an IT guy come in and set everything up. This was a significant upgrade in hardware, and we've been extremely happy with the results thus far.

However, one draw back to everything being set up "correctly" is that our local domains are no longer resolving correctly from within our network.

I know I need to set up DNS to manage the local domains so they are re-routed directly to the web server because traffic is not allowed to go out and come back in.

I know very little about setting up DNS and was hoping someone might be able to walk me through the process.

I have an G5 Xserve, running Panther... The admin tools have the DNS GUI... but I'm afraid I'm lost with the terminology.

Could someone please walk me through step by step what I need to do to resolve a domain to a local machine? 

Any help would be appreciate.


----------

